# Central PA storm 2/26 12 inches



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

here some pics from around the area with the storm we got.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

heres some more


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice looking country.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You guys suck, it has been in the mid to high 30's for the last week and the forcast is high 30's for the next week and 41 on friday


----------



## bmh1202 (Sep 29, 2001)

What part of town are you in? I'm in Loyalsock and we only got about 6" out of that storm.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Barbours, we did not get the wind you guys did.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

4.2" here in State College in regard to the 2-26 storm. Great Winter so far. Numerous 2"-5" events. Only (3) events over 8" this season. Love the small stuff, great profit margin..... 

Another Winter like this, and maybe I can afford to buy pair of Joe Pa's old glasses...


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

I was just in State College on friday for a concert. We have not gotton many snow falls here, but when we do we get 3 inches or more, which is good for me because i only plow 3 or more. The only reason for this is most are gravel drives and less then 3 your are just moving gravel.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

You guys in Willamsport missed allot of the small storms this season according to my cousin. We had (6) events this month of over 2". I have been out 13 times this season and I only do residential......


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks, ill tell my girl friend she took them.


----------

